# New to the forum



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm new to the forum. Looking forward to digging through the wealth of knowledge here! Anyone else from around Lubbock, TX and have tif 419?


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Welcome, and man that looks amazing!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Man that looks great. I'd say some us will be looking to you for knowledge.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There are some nice looking lawns in Lubbock. 
@bauc54 and @MrMeaner come to mind.


----------



## bauc54 (Feb 27, 2018)

LBK_419 said:


> I'm new to the forum. Looking forward to digging through the wealth of knowledge here! Anyone else from around Lubbock, TX and have tif 419?


Great looking lawn! There are several of us here in LBK. @dsbuckle @MrMeaner. @Llano Estacado lives in Shallowater I believe. I have Tiff 419 and I believe the others do as well. This forum is awesome and everyone is super helpful.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I LOVE the lawn You are already at a level I want to be!!!
Welcome to TLF

I dont like the oak tree.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Telly is our resident lumberjack.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

rhollow1 said:


> Welcome, and man that looks amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Man that looks great. I'd say some us will be looking to you for knowledge.


I appreciate it.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ware said:


> There are some nice looking lawns in Lubbock.
> @bauc54 and @MrMeaner come to mind.


Thanks for the connections


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

bauc54 said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to the forum. Looking forward to digging through the wealth of knowledge here! Anyone else from around Lubbock, TX and have tif 419?
> ...


Thank you for pointing me to some local guys. Your lawn looks awesome as well!


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> I LOVE the lawn You are already at a level I want to be!!!
> Welcome to TLF
> 
> I dont like the oak tree.


Thank you!
If the roots weren't so deep I'd pull the tree up! The circle messes up my straight lines!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

That looks awesome! What is your HOC? @LBK_419


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> That looks awesome! What is your HOC? @LBK_419


Thank you! I have it set at 1/2 inch.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@LBK_419 Well I hope I can get mine to look like yours. Just got a reel mower and in the process of scalping down below 0.5. Yours sure is level too!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I can only imagine how dry it is in Lubbock. Knowing that makes that lawn super awesome. Great job!


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> @LBK_419 Well I hope I can get mine to look like yours. Just got a reel mower and in the process of scalping down below 0.5. Yours sure is level too!


I'm jealous of the Swardman you've got! Let me know if you ever need tips on leveling with sand. I've had to level a little each year for the past 4 years.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> I can only imagine how dry it is in Lubbock. Knowing that makes that lawn super awesome. Great job!


Thank you - and you are right - it's been terribly dry here! My wife's about to make me move out over the water bill!


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

LBK_419 said:


> I'm jealous of the Swardman you've got! Let me know if you ever need tips on leveling with sand. I've had to level a little each year for the past 4 years.


I'd love to know what you did to level. I leveled mine for the first time in May, Scalped, 6 tons sand on front 4K, drag mat, broomed into canopy, watered and fert, plus lots of rain. It was pretty green in under a week. What tips do you have? Swardman is new to me, and it's great, still haven't fully figured out the throttle, it's either sprint or off :lol:


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@LBK_419 I can tell mine needs to be more level because I could only get down to 0.5" on my scalp the other day. Was hitting the bottom in a few places and didn't want to risk taking the Swardman lower. What did you do? I was thinking maybe use an 8-10ft board to screed, but not sure, maybe it just needs another round of sand like I did in May. I'd sure like to get mine like yours. Here is a link to pictures of my current scalp. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4926&start=20#p89682


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

dtillman5 said:


> @LBK_419 I can tell mine needs to be more level because I could only get down to 0.5" on my scalp the other day. Was hitting the bottom in a few places and didn't want to risk taking the Swardman lower. What did you do? I was thinking maybe use an 8-10ft board to screed, but not sure, maybe it just needs another round of sand like I did in May. I'd sure like to get mine like yours. Here is a link to pictures of my current scalp. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4926&start=20#p89682


You are on the right track. It looks great! It's taken me 4 years to slowly get it level. All I've used is sand, a landscape rake and a broom. I've never used a drag mat or any other kind of level. The only other super secret tool I've used is a pressure washer! It works great especially when you need to knock down a high spot instead of trying to bring up the surrounding ground around it. I just spray it on the high spots after I scalp and let the water pressure move the mud over to a lower spot. I don't know if that makes sense or not...


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

@LBK_419 Yea that pressure washer idea is great. I need to find my higher spots and try that. Thanks for the tip/idea


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

The neighbors already think I'm a lunatic. They've already seen me out in the lawn with a shop vac. Now I'm about to pressure wash my lawn. If I get committed to a mental institute I'm turning you guys in. All jokes aside I like the idea of using a pressure washer to knock down the high spots.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> The neighbors already think I'm a lunatic. They've already seen me out in the lawn with a shop vac.


+1 on multiple occasions.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

LBK_419 said:


> I'm new to the forum. Looking forward to digging through the wealth of knowledge here! Anyone else from around Lubbock, TX and have tif 419?


Welcome to the forum. Great looking turf!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks really good! All I can think is someday but I cant see myself going lower than 1 1/2 inch and maintain at 2...


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Llano Estacado said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to the forum. Looking forward to digging through the wealth of knowledge here! Anyone else from around Lubbock, TX and have tif 419?
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Looks really good! All I can think is someday but I cant see myself going lower than 1 1/2 inch and maintain at 2...


Thank you!
I hear you... sometimes I consider letting it grow taller..


----------

